# a little reindeer humor



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

...A good laugh for the morning!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

A few years ago we sent out Christmas cards and they were the one with Santa and the Reindeer at the outhouse....everyone seemed to really enjoy them


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have posted this before...... but to add to yours


----------

